# Hotels at Dublin airport



## Bronte (25 Mar 2011)

As there are so many new hotels anyone able to recommend one to me.  Also need to know which are the closest as in walking distance.  Also where not to stay.  Any of them close to where the new car hire car park has moved to?


----------



## niceoneted (25 Mar 2011)

The Clarion and the Radisson are the two closest as in they are in the environs of the airport. 
Know people who have stayed in both. My sister has used the Clarion a few times and says its ideal. This is also closest to the new car hire centre in the new T2 car park. 
Most of the others such as Bewleys and Hilton a a shuttle bus ride away.


----------



## browtal (25 Mar 2011)

Dont be afraid to book Bewleys because of location, the shuttle bus is running constantly from airport to hotel and hotel and airport.
They are usually the cheapest and clean , breakfast is served at a good rate. I have also stayed in the others, but in practice you use their shuttle too when you have luggage, as crossing the road is not easy. Browtal


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Mar 2011)

The Hilton Dublin Airport should be renamed the Hilton Malahide. It is 15 minutes by shuttle bus to the airport but at least you don't get the airport noise especially if you are a light sleeper. I always stay there because there are great deals to be had. You can get a good deal to park your car there for 3/8/15 days. 

The best deals are the ones you pay for at the time of booking but are totally unrefundable if you try to cancel.

It is an expensive place to buy a drink or eat. However, there is a 24 hour Tesco across the street if you want to save a few bob on refreshements.  There is also an Asian restaurant next door but I have never eaten there. I 'm sure they do take-away but I don't know for sure.


I have stayed there 3 times. The rooms are spotless.


----------



## peteb (26 Mar 2011)

Hillsalt, dont mislead people.  Its not Malahide.  Its about 15 mins from Malahide!  Locally its the Hilton Darndale!


----------



## horusd (26 Mar 2011)

Bronte I'm not sure if your driving or not, but if you are staying at the Bewley's hotel on the N32 be careful with your car.  A friend recently stayed there and parked in the underground carpark.  When he got home the car had been broken into. Apparently this wasn't the only car, so exercise careabout what you leave in it.


----------



## soy (27 Mar 2011)

The Holiday Inn Express is fine and is only 10 mins shuttle from the airport. I also like the Hilton even though it is a bit further. Both do park & fly deals


----------



## Bronte (28 Mar 2011)

The Clarion is what used to be the Forte crest, so that's the closest but I hated the Forte Crest so won't stay there.  Looks like the Radission is the best good hotel nearby.  No idea where Darndale is but Malahide I do so I understand now where the Hilton is.  

I like Bewleys in Ballsbridge but found the one at the airport difficult to get to on the motorway network. 

Another question about the car hire parking and desks.  We arrived in T2 and had to walk all the way to T1 to get a car last Christmas, is there now the car hire desks at T2 open.

Also someone said the car hire parking is in the new T2 parking.  In the past the car hire was you just walk out the arrivals and cross the road through another building (and I know that some of the car hire companies still have cars available there) but some time last year we had to get a bus and went miles away to the middle of nowhere.  Is that where the T2 parking is?  Or is that somewhere else?


----------



## niceoneted (28 Mar 2011)

Bronte if you are arriving at T2 again, on the arrivals level go straight across to the nex car park and the car hire desks are in this building on that floor. Not sure where there cars are positioned though.


----------



## PyritePete (29 Mar 2011)

Bronte, have you considered the Carlton Hotel near Quick Park ? So a short shuttle bus ride away.


----------



## Bronte (29 Mar 2011)

niceoneted said:


> Bronte if you are arriving at T2 again, on the arrivals level go straight across to the nex car park and the car hire desks are in this building on that floor. Not sure where there cars are positioned though.


 
Ok so that's opened up now.  Still cannot fathom out where the car park for car hire is but will know soon enough.

We're staying at the Radission.  

Another question, there was a petrol station right near the roundabout of the airport but you couldn't get to it due to road works.  Are all the roadworks now finished?  And is the petrol station open?


----------



## JP1234 (29 Mar 2011)

We usually stay at Bewleys. It's cheap and cheerful, serves a purpose of giving us a bed before or after a flight.  We have eaten in the bar and restaurant, again, no problems and the shuttle bus is very reliable.

The only downsides are the pillows which I find too soft and the fact it is so remote that there are no shops nearby but we normally take in some cold drinks and snacks.


----------



## TreeTiger (30 Mar 2011)

Being a Dub I haven't stayed in any, but my mother who lives outside Dublin has stayed in Bewleys and in the Clarion.  Although the Clarion is definitely nearer, given the option, she would choose Bewleys, found it a nicer place to stay.


----------



## niceoneted (30 Mar 2011)

Bronte there is an Esso petrol station on the exit route form the car parks to the swords road roundabout. All roadworks are complete so you can get access.


----------

